# Photographer gets shot!



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I saw this characterful face & his concentration. Not wanting to break the concentration, I got 3 shots.

He must have sensed me or heard the camera. Just after the 3rd shot, without looking up, he puts the paint brush in his mouth, reaches for his bag and extracts a camera. Without a word, he raises it an 'shoots' me shooting him.

We had a good laugh.... He got me!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you mention about the TSF Photographers Corner, to him? :grin:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Maybe he didnt like you taking a picture so took one back?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

He said he always take a picture of those photographing him. Quite a character.


----------

